# spotted



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

i thought it would be fun to see how many people here see pitbulls other than theirs. it could be anywhere streets, dog park, etc. ill start

today i saw two big tough looking guys walking two pitbulls one blue and i think champagne (sp?) they looked really buff but not ambully buff but real nice looking dogs. then i saw a chocolate pitbull puppy following its owners without a leash just running trying to catch up to them. one of the cutes pups ive seen.

your turn....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I see one down the block every day. Her name is Ruby Doo, she's white with a brindle eye patch.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

it's really cold at the moment in town, but i saw a couple really really cute pups a couple months ago when i went to the renaissance festival. i also saw some at a dog show i went to, the michigan american pitbull terrier club was there and they had some dogs, very beautiful and lovable (duh) lol. there was also a couple rescues there and they had a lot of pitties for adoption  

i have a neighbor diagonally that rents a duplex that owns a black and white ambully and i don't really like his temperament at all but he's cute, and i see him sometimes lol. my fiance's mom has a friend that breeds ambullys also, i don't like her or her ethics but her stud is the cutest big guy ever, and she also has a pup that i wanted to steal. she called her 'blue' but she was very obviously a blue fawn lolz


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I was eattin at subway and while i was ordered a lady walked by with her pitbull..Then I seen a guy with a suv and a HUGE pitbull sticker on his back mirror of his suv, and inside was a gorgeous pitbull.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

yah i was in the car with my grandma and cousins and everytime we saw those dogs my little cousin would start telling us to look in that direction it was pretty funny.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

everyday  I live in a no breed restriction complex just max 75 lb so lots of pits n am staffs. there's a real pretty red nose that looks like my girl about 6 months old. real sweet but not a dog friendly dog  another guy has a real pretty blue fawn lookin am staff probly about 9months old ? not sure if the colors are the same as pits... but yeah. another person down the way has 2 blue nose brindles both females and gorgeous and friendly. amazingly i haven't seen any blue blue's out here... well since i moved outta the ghetto anyhow...


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Seems like every punk a$$ thug in my neighborhood owns a pitty of some sort. Some are really friendly...others not so much. 
My neighbor across the street, brags how her male bit her husband when he was disciplining her kids, next thing ya know she has bred the male to her also human aggressive female. We have been having a craigslist war over her BYB'ing. They are so infested with fleas they are missing most of their hair on the hind ends. Sad! I have called animal control, but as long as they have the minimal amount of care (which is what they are getting, food, water, and shelter) then nothing they can do. Makes me soooooo durn mad!!!!!


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

I went for a day after christmas horseback ride in my neighborhood and saw 2....a neighbor has a gorgeous chocolate with full prick ears and a black and white almost bully, but not quite. Cute dogs, but I have a thing for those full prick ears! lol
I saw the inside of one's mouth when I woke up this morning!! When DH leaves for work the dogs get to sleep with mom, Jesse usually sleeps beside me and I usually wake up to the sound of him yawning! This morning he was facing me, so I woke up to his huge mouth open as wide as it goes!!! Funny site to see!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the added advantage of working at a pet shop and I see at least 3 everyday.

Its pretty fun to talk APBT to people face to face and its even nicer when you both share advice that can be taken in as added knowledge.

Its really a cool thing these days. I get people from all walks of life to all ages from 24 on up to 68 that own APBT's. Fresh out of school to little old ladies.

10 years ago such a array of ages between owners was unheard of.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

I always see a really old couple (70+) walking their pitbull. He must be over 10 years old because he is really graying around the muzzle and is way overweight. They always compliment my dogs and laugh at how Gnarley usually walks me..Its nice to see PPL that take care of their dog and dont believe the media hype.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i see them regularly.. i have at least 2-3 other than mine on my block and i always see some at the park when i'm walking them ... i can tell because they start crying, even if they see it across the park.. lol.. big babies


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

On my street alone there are 3 Pit bulls, Mine, and both houses 2 doors down on each side of me. Then there is a Pit Bull "breeder" up the road a ways who is studding out his 9 month old male *gags* and stops to chat with me all the time *puts on her friendliest "I'm not gonna kill you this time" face* He has 2 tied out back and 2 dogs inside, all Pit Bulls.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

every day when i walk mines...............so far i've seen 15 pits and pit mixed


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

today while driving i saw 2 pits walking together on the street with their owner one was white with black spots looked like a cow and the other was a brindle.


----------

